# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Депрессия и духовность. Как быть?

## Юрий Мартынюк

Харе Кришна!

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти решение следущей проблемы:

Я почти всегда в депрессии - страх,отчаяние, чувство безисходности,желание умереть... Пытаюсь как-то духовно развиватся в таком состоянии - читаю книги Шрилы Прабхупады, повторяю мантру, хожу на киртаны - но это состояние не проходит. Со временем становится только хуже, я чувствую,что если так пойдет и дальше,то могу вообще сойти с ума.
Причины такого состояния,как мне кажется - я понял,что материальный мир ужасен и мне в нем не место, одиночество и отсутствие любви (я никого никогда не любил, и мне никто не дарил любовь, даже родители) + различные духовные переживания, борьба с собой. Но мне сложно общатся с людьми, заводить новые знакомства т.к. все кто меня окружают - материалисты, не способные меня понять. Они только смеются если пытаешся им раскрытся. И из-за этого нарастает страх, социофобия...За полгода хождения на киртаны я ни с кем не познакомился даже из преданных. Если со мной кто-то заговорит, то мне сразу становится очень страшно,я не знаю что сказать, как себя вести и поэтому быстро отстраняюсь от разговора...

Недавно я подумал обратится за помощью к психологу. Думаю,что он пропишет какие-нибудь таблетки и ,признатся, я этого боюсь т.к. может это пробудит интерес к материальному, пробудит плохие желания,аппетит и т.п. да и вообще как-то мне кажется это неестественным... Но я уже не могу терпеть - помощь нужна точно. Тем более,что 2м моим знакомым (материалистам) это помогло.

Как лучше поступить в такой ситуации? Что делать?
Принимать ли таблетки, которые пропишут или искать какие-то другие методы?

Спасибо

----------


## Tapati devi dasi

Уважаемый Юрий, Харе Кришна!

Определённо, вам необходима помощь специалиста, который сможет определить причину вашей депрессии. Это очень важно – лечить не симптомы, а саму болезнь. Психологи, на самом деле, не прописывают лекарства. Обычно это делает врач: терапевт, психиатр. Если причина расстройства - в химическом дисбалансе, то, возможно, лекарство необходимо. Если же причина - в психологической травме, полученной в детстве, или в чем-то подобном, то чаще всего лекарство не помогает.

----------

